# Bilberry vs dragons breath



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Why is dragons breath more than double the cost of bilberry. What is the difference and what warrants the high cost?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dragon's Breath is also a fallout remover. Bilberry is purely a maintenance wheel cleaner that won't remove stubborn iron particles. You would use something like Dragons Breath once every few months and Bilberry at 1:5 for in-between.


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

AaronB said:


> Why is dragons breath more than double the cost of bilberry. What is the difference and what warrants the high cost?


I could be wrong here, but at a quick glance, Dragons Breath is also a fallout remover.

"Dragons Breath is designed to remove Iron contaminates from painted and metal surfaces safely. It causes a chemical reaction that causes the iron to bleed red making it water soluble and easy to rinse away. The thick liquid increases contact time on item being cleaned."


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

If I was to use dragon as a regular wheel cleaner weekly, would I risk damaging the finish on my wheels?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

AaronB said:


> If I was to use dragon as a regular wheel cleaner weekly, would I risk damaging the finish on my wheels?


No just your wallet....:thumb:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> No just your wallet....:thumb:


Haha this is true!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

My advice is to always put a decent coating on them and then just use car shampoo. That way, things like Bilberry become your 'more aggressive' cleaners when you need them and it's much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Have you guys ever heard of Glimmermann? It's a Northern Ireland company


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rings a bell. I am sure I got their wheel cleaner as a sample in a Waxybox many moons ago.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not ideal to use a fallout every wash for wheels because it's only removing iron fallout not other contaminants. 
Although Dodo juice Ferrous Dueller does both, clean and remove iron.

Gonz.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

As said earlier...use fallout remover/billberry to get them looking how you want them, then polish and seal them with your prefered products, then all you should need is shampoo and water until they get bad enough to warrant using the above chemicals again.
Not that they will harm your wheels...just a very expensive way of cleaning them !


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

AaronB said:


> Have you guys ever heard of Glimmermann? It's a Northern Ireland company


Yeah have heard of Glimmermann. Right and good stuff too


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Aaron 

Glimmermann is based in Moira, owned by a guy called Ryan. They're becoming more widely available in motor factors. 

Always worth trying the products out to see how you get on. 

There's absolutely no need to use a fallout remover every week chum. Get your wheels into good shape, seal and protect them with something like c-quartz or gtechniq C5 and then all you'll have to use is shampoo and a qd spray to keep them clean. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

